# Gorgeous



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

He is lovely! I love the colouring of his tail.

To look at I suppose you would say chestnut or liver chestnut flaxen but he really does look like he has silver dapple in him.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think that horse is a dunalino. I can't remember.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

This horse is chestnut, and silver doesn't express of red based coats. The light mane and tail are caused by flaxen. So, while in theory this horse could carry silver, it's highly unlikely and there would be no outward indicator of it if he did.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

We had horses on the ranch like this. All flaxen sorrel and beautiful horses. His seams to be a brighter flaxen, but the pic's contrast has been tampered with to exaggerate it a bit.













































I want a horse like this though


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would have to agree with some of the others. Looks like a very bright shade of flaxen to me but stunning all the same


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Kigerqueen, I agree!
I have always wanted a black horse with a red mane and tail! I don't know why, but its like my dream color horse! haha


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

No opinion on the genetics...but man he's gorgeous!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

OP they used the burn tool in an editing program, and badly at that, as you can see where they didn't stay on him. so his color is altered. BUT that being said, he's just a typical flaxen red. :wink:



amberly said:


> Kigerqueen, I agree!
> I have always wanted a black horse with a red mane and tail! I don't know why, but its like my dream color horse! haha


That's not a black horse with a red mane and tail... It's a flaxen liver (in other words... Red)


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

You can also see where they hit the background with the burn tool.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

He is one of my choices as a stud for my mare. I just thought he was really pretty colored and wanted to see what everyone else thought about his coloring. He isn't far from me and I plan to go see him in the flesh.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> OP they used the burn tool in an editing program, and badly at that, as you can see where they didn't stay on him. so his color is altered. BUT that being said, he's just a typical flaxen red. :wink:
> 
> 
> That's not a black horse with a red mane and tail... It's a flaxen liver (in other words... Red)


Yeah I was gonna say flaxen then possible sooty palomino for the second lol. Glad to hear it's not just me whose seeing different colors. I prefer the second pic.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

love2lope84 said:


> He is one of my choices as a stud for my mare. I just thought he was really pretty colored and wanted to see what everyone else thought about his coloring. He isn't far from me and I plan to go see him in the flesh.


Opinion on coloring is
1) pretty
2) absolutely no guarantee your foal will look like that. even if you end up with a flaxen chestnut there are a million different versions
3) if there is bad photoshopping of pics to "enhance" (change) color from the owners (assuming some random person didn't do this to look cool) I would run the other way.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

BTW silver doesn't show up on red.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> BTW silver doesn't show up on red.


I wasn't sure if it did or not. Color genetics are not my strong suit. I just thought it was cool coloring and I've never seen one that dark with a mane and tail that color.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Now you know


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Overly photoshopped horses always make me ask. What are they trying to hide? I will pass on photoshopped studs you don't know what you are getting. Case in point this saddlebred stud goes from severe lordosis to lovely conformation. I took this from another forum the person who posted this said it took the person 20 minutes to photoshop him and fix his back.


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

So how can you tell when a pic has been photoshopped? I don't really like the fact that someone did but I plan to go look at him and she has a couple others that look nice and I want to see them in person.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

It helps if your familiar with the program it makes things easier to spot. But if you look at some of the other pics on their site a few of them look almost cartoonish. But since you are seeing the horses in person you are probably ok. You can see any real faults in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree if you can see them in person something like the above example is irrelevant but at the same time it makes me questions the owners business practices and ethics. Even if it's something dumb like enhance color. If you want to do it as "art" sure, but not as an actual picture. Photo should be completely untouched aside from things like manure piles, maybe ears (forward) but if I notice ANYTHING that looks odd it makes me question the entire photo.


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe they hired a profession to deal with the website and or photos? If they did it is possible that the photographer edited the photos. Just a thought... Probably just me trying to see the best in people though:wink:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Which is why I added this 
"Photo should be completely untouched aside from things like manure piles, maybe ears (forward) but if I notice ANYTHING that looks odd it makes me question the entire photo. "
Editing is acceptable though as I said, shouldn't be obvious. I personally prefer to see the horse 100% real even if it's pooping lol. Just so I know they didn't disguise the excellent photoshop of the crooked legs by making you look at the bad photoshop of his tail..

Also, pet peeve is a "professional" that I really think I could do a better job than. Arg. HATE seeing bad photoshop.


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree completely. I'm using "professional" in a very loose sense.


----------



## Morgause (Feb 12, 2014)

Oo la la!


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Overly photoshopped horses always make me ask. What are they trying to hide? I will pass on photoshopped studs you don't know what you are getting. Case in point this saddlebred stud goes from severe lordosis to lovely conformation. I took this from another forum the person who posted this said it took the person 20 minutes to photoshop him and fix his back.



The one on the left looks more Photoshopped then the one on the right... The angle of his back doesn't even look physically possible! lol


----------

